# video of my dwarf puffer eating a bloodworm



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

(my hands are dirty from marine primer that i cannot seem to wash off my hands without using anything less than 80 grit sandpaper)


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute Puffer


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

wow he's so small!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

hgi said:


> wow he's so small!!


haha ya i love him

the second i put him in the tank my bichir decided to try and catch him but gave up and gave up and hasnt bothered him since


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice feeding time...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute puffer spit.fire. Was thinking of getting a couple myself. My Betta's eat blood worms from my fingers too lol my blue CT almost comes out of water to get them as I'm putting them in.

The youtube thing is working properly now so put your video on here for ya


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

haha thanks


----------

